# Cat with megacolon



## tibbythecat (May 4, 2010)

Hello, my 6 year old male cat has just been diagnosed with megacolon.
He has had on & off constipation for 6 months and to be honest my vet has been useless.
Diz (my baby) went into the vets a week ago, had faeces removed, he was given katalax (hairball remedy) and we were told to give it 2-3 times a week. The box actually says 1-2 times a day.
Anyway Diz ended up at the emergency vets on Friday night and is there again tonight as he didnt pass any faeces after the enima 24 hours ago. They have just called to say that its megacolon which we are gonna try treat with lacutalose or maybe have to put him to sleep.
I am so upset, upset that my normal vets did nothing to prevent this and upset as his future is so uncertain.
Diz is such a happy little thing, running round & making everyone so happy. I dont know what to think. Does anyone have any suggestions to keep him healthly and to try to keep this under control.
He is petrified of the vets and i cant bare the thought of him being scared overnight, let alone in the future


----------



## HollyM (Feb 21, 2010)

Firstly can i say that i am soooooo sorry your precious kitty is suffering. Megacolon is a difficult illness to manage. Usually a combination of medication is most sucessfull....for example some cats will be on a diet of canned food with Metamucil®, Cisapride, and hair ball remedy once a day. You really have to play about with remedies and see which one works for your cat. The main goal is soft stool.
I understand your annoyance at the vet, so many times we hear of this, and in alot of cases their supposed 'wisdom' is too late. I hope you manage to control his situation and he has the best little life he can. Thinking of you.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

tibbythecat said:


> Hello, my 6 year old male cat has just been diagnosed with megacolon.
> He has had on & off constipation for 6 months and to be honest my vet has been useless.
> Diz (my baby) went into the vets a week ago, had faeces removed, he was given katalax (hairball remedy) and we were told to give it 2-3 times a week. The box actually says 1-2 times a day.
> Anyway Diz ended up at the emergency vets on Friday night and is there again tonight as he didnt pass any faeces after the enima 24 hours ago. They have just called to say that its megacolon which we are gonna try treat with lacutalose or maybe have to put him to sleep.
> ...


Poor poor little mite! Don't think about pts just yet! There are many cats out there that have severe constipation/megacolon but who with the right management live an almost normal life!

I am sorry but is really hard to advise without knowing what you currently feed your cat and whether your poor little paws drinks. So, a few important questions.

Firstly, what does he normally get to eat? Does he get dry food, wet food or is he eating raw? It would really help knowing that!

Does he drink normally? Do you encourage him to drink? Do you mix water in with his food? It is paramount that cats with constipation up their water intake and often that means that humans need to be cunning to make sure that water/moisture is smuggled in the food.

Also, when you go and pick up the little mite could you ask your vet what he thinks you should be feeding - not what brands but whether he/she thinks that your cat should be fed a fibre-rich diet or an all meat diet.

Initially, a few vets prefer to continue with a high-fibre diet (and I could name you a few high fibre, laxative things you can try if lactulose doesn't work such as psyllium husks, pumpkin or petroleum jelly) but the food recommendation for chronic constipation/megacolon changes away from fibre to an all meat diet.

I would also advise you to join this group: http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Feline_Megacolon/


----------



## tibbythecat (May 4, 2010)

Hello
I have picked him up from the vets, the poor little munster. he is struggling, marching round the house from water bowl to water bowl and cant settle!
The vets said to feed him chicken/white fish today so will be gentle on his stomach. There is still alot of faeces in there so i need to try to get him to go for poops (easier said than done when he is so sore and compacted)
His usual diet is:
Almo nature
Applaws
Porta21
Hi life
Asda (black)
Tescos finest 
He does like gourmet - even though naf meat content.
Hobbs, we discussed his food a few weeks ago, you advised re the whole complete thing which i was trying to sort gradually until this escalated again.
I did attempt some raw food but their (i have two cats) noses were turned up.... i cant honestly see them eating it and my partner wasnt too keen on the whole idea.
At the moment i just need something which will do Dizzy good and is palatable for him. What do you think? You also mentioned the law fat content of the foods, he doesnt like anything which seems naughtly to us eg cheese, butter, goose fat, milk so i do struggle with it.
Im pretty much at my wits end with all this as the vets leave you to get on with it! Dizzy like his food (even though his is small at 3.8kg!) but now i feel like not feeding him so he doesnt poop and get compacted more (i know this isnt the answer):frown:
I add water to their food but obviously not enough so will make that my first mission. I will order a water fountain but dont think he will use it but just in case.
I really need to make this work. The vet who i just saw seemed so disappointed that she couldnt cure him. I have had some disppointments this year and the cats have been my support so i need to repay them the favour xxx


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Ok - let's take this one step at a time and let's not panic or despair . Your cat needs to eat. Did the vet give you the lactulose to give in addition to the chicken/fish diet for the next couple of days?

Did the vet say that you should increase the fibre in his food? Or decrease it? Could you just phone them now and find out?


----------



## tibbythecat (May 4, 2010)

Yes they have given him lactulose 1ml/2ml twice a day.
i called the vets who couldnt confirm as the vet who treated him is off duty until this evening so i know more later.
Dizzy is a little it at the moment, too many drugs and all that. Sure he will settle in a little while x


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Ok, let's see what they say this evening then. I am not surprised he is feeling a bit poorly at the moment - he has had a lot going on at the minute.

I do suggest that you join that yahoo group about feline megacolon who will have plenty of knowledge and advice to give.

I know that there are two schools of thought regarding a cat's diet with megacolon. One suggests that you soften the stool with the likes of lactulose, other meds or natural remedies such as psyllium husks, pumpkin etc.

Fat is a great laxative as is liver. When a raw fed cat gets constipated then these are frequently the things that are increased to make the cat more regular (or psyllium, pumpkin is added). 

The other one is of the opposite opinion. That a cat with a mega colon does well on a high meat, no fibre diet, which reduces the amount of faeces that are produced. Raw would be ideal for that but other high meat wet foods would probably do too.

So, two completely conflicting opinions. You will have to choose one and try how your cat does on it. If it doesn't work then perhaps it would be worth trying the other. 

Are they insured? Surgery might be another option down the line.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

My blue BSH male used to have this . It was a nightmare. You have my sympathies. 

I never really cured him (he is dead now) but this was before I was aware of the benefits or predominantly wet diets. I often wonder if I could have this cat back would I have more success with him if I fed him a solely wet diet, referably raw. All the vets I went to with this cat advised various Royal Canin & Hills dry foods. If I knew then what I knew today regards feline nutrition ??? maybe he would still be with us.

I did have quite a lot of success with pysillium husk, but I am sure I am right in saying that you can only use pysillium husk when the bowels are empty (sort of more of a prevention than a cure type thing, though if you can control his bowel movements with pysillium then it would be a cure, and I did have quite good success with it on the prevention front). Check with your vet about the use of pysillium husk, but I am half-sure that it can only be used after the Lactutalose has done it its work. 

I also felt that Gimpet Malt Paste worked quite well with him. Obviously though just as a preventative measure, certainly not as a cure. When I had trouble sourcing it his constipation did get worse.


----------



## tibbythecat (May 4, 2010)

They are insured but the vet didnt seem to keen on an operation when i mentioned it. Its not a matter of money anything, just get him to be ok.

It doesnt seem that he has passed anything since - hopefully he wont get a build up but looking that way 

Dizzy is totally off his head so i have tried to settle him down but he is lying down staring at the ceiling, very stressed out little cat.

Think the plan is to give him lactulose & water and try to make the rest come out. Cant see him going as must be so sore in his neither regions!:frown:


----------



## tibbythecat (May 4, 2010)

His diet is wet.....we stopped giving him dry food (much to his horror) 6 months ago when we saw his first constipation problem.
Thanks for your concern and trying to help with Diz, its much appreciated xxx


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

The lactulose will take a couple of days to work. And yes, Tje is right, the psyllium husks, pumpkin etc are great for when the bowel is empty as a preventative measure to prevent future constipation. Give the lactulose a day or two to kick in, use the time to talk with your vet about the best diet (fibre or meat or both).

Let's see what the vet says tonight about what they reckon you should feed. Does your cat eat pate (sorry I cannot remember)? Pate is great for mixing in water as well as fibre. But most of the high quality meat ones are pate. So Dizzy eating pate would be a double bonus.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I agree that Psyllium should not be given on top of an impacted bowel. It will add to the problem. You want lubrication....fish oil, butter, bacon grease etc. If the cat will not lick butter then smear it down his front leg....he WILL clean it off.
Adding water to every meal is a good idea, and I like to soak a teaspoon of linseeds in boiling water, then add a liitle to each meal. They are tasteless but very gently lubricating.
Good luck.

Edit....I have never tried it, but wonder if Pancreatic enzymes would be of help in improving digestion overall? Also probiotics.
Hobbs?


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

I was initially wondering abou that too Paddypaws but then decided that it probably wouldn't make much of a difference. 

The problem with megacolon is not that the system cannot digest it or that the bowel flora is terrible affected, the problem as far as I understand it is that the muscle is so overstretched that it cannot work the faeces out. So they collect in that part of the bowel.

What do you think?


----------



## tibbythecat (May 4, 2010)

Hello
The vet nurse from the vets said to increase the fiber, she suggested aspargus which i have never heard of giving to a cat.
She was in a rush but thats understandable due to it being an emergency vets.
Dizzy hasnt slept now for 24 hours, poor little tike...seems scared of dropping off. He is eating his white fish with tonnes of water (much to his disgrace). He hasnt passed anything but doesnt seem uncomfortable yet. 
I am planning to speak to my normal vets tomorrow but he is one of those vets that has just the food in reception and its crap royal cains!


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Ok. See what your normal vet says tomorrow. I am not convinced about asparagus at all and not sure whether I would trust the vet nurse on cat nutrition (sorry to all vet nurses on here ).

I doubt very very much that any vet would push dry food when it comes to megacolon. Unless they want to kill the cat before its time. 

Let us know tomorrow.

Poor little mite, give him a big hug from me. I hope that things will settle down for him soon and that he can sleep without being worried (you too!).


----------



## tibbythecat (May 4, 2010)

My cats dont like pate but i will try a pate soup when they are hungry so they may take it better.
They are very spolit which isnt the best but whats done is done now.

I have also been reading about miralax, which is a laxative which seems to work better than lacatulose, i will start a new topic to see if anyone has tried it and talk to the vet tomorrow.

xx


----------



## tibbythecat (May 4, 2010)

Well Hobbs - you werre damn right with the vet nurses not knowing what they are talking about!!! Insisting on that we give Dizzy dry food with high fibre content! Told them no
In fact the vets were crap! He offered no help, just said to increase his fibre. He didnt even look at the xrays that the emergency vet took!!
How rude, im angry and now left with no professional help.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Do you have another vet in your area for a second opinion? Or actually for an opinion ?


----------



## tibbythecat (May 4, 2010)

There are other vets, but none i supose which will give an opinion without seeign him and he is so jumpy & not himself that i dont want to put him through that just yet.
I have been in that site for megacolon cats and they seem quite definate that he should be on a low fiber diet. Which i can understand - however my concern is that he has been on a low fibre diet for sometime and that hasnt helped.
What do you think?
Hopefully the lactolose will help somehow


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

I know - the web is full of conflicting opinion. I think you can find as many who would say that you should feed a high fibre diet as you would find those who say that you should feed a high meat and low fibre one. 

In all fairness, your cats diet was low on fibre but it was also low on fat. The easiest way to feed a high meat diet low in fibre is to feed raw. You would need to get complete minces. If you talked to Vicky at Darlings then they could make you minces with fewer bones (say 5% instead of 10%) and perhaps a teeny wee bit more liver and fat. Who knows. 

Here is what I would do. I would take the phonebook and phone every vet in your area and ask them at the reception whether they have any experience in treating cats with megacolon.

If you find one then I would make an appointment there and take your cat and all other info along. I know that your cat is poorly and you don't want to stress him more than is necessary but I do think that you will need to find a vet that is sympathetic to your worries and that can be a contact point for questions/meds in the future.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Tibbycat, I hope you dont mind me adding my 2 pennys worth. 

In your shoes, what I would do (maybe not both of these, but certainly one of them) is, either consult with a holistic vet or with a vet specialized in gastroenterology. 

Our normal neighbourhood vets, I see them as similar to our GPs, fine for common run of the mill things, but they dont have specialist (in-depth) knowledge of any one part of the body. A GP would refer us humans to a specialist in a hospital, but not all vets refer their patients to specialists (and really, they should. Well they should at least give us the choice, but I often think they see these difficult cases as money cows and a pleasant change from vaccinating and neutering). Not taking a knock at vets, but theyre a bit of jack of all trades, master of none and they should at least tell us that specialist knowledge is out there. If you could find a vet specializing in gastro problems, I am sure they would have a far wider knowledge base and hands on experience of this particular ailment. 

The holistic vet we consulted with recently, she is a regular trained vet with all the normal papers and diplomas that all vets have, then she went on to study further about diet, natural remedies, acupuncture and holistic approaches to feline care. Her practice is quite a distance from us, and we didnt even take the cats with us. I just wanted her opinion (about one ailment) and basic dietary advice. Our consultation with her was an hour long and I must say it was worth every penny (only about double what a regular vet charges for a 10 minute consultation). I learned an awful lot from her and the consultation was amazingly cheap (considering how long it was). Im not sure, but I think a holistic vets approach to megacolon would be a) get the bowels emptied and then b) get the cat on a diet that suits him. I seriously doubt they would ever recommend Hlls & Royal Canin dry food. 

The last specialist vet I consulted with (ophthalmologist vet I think was her title) was with my own cat who had a an eye problem only ever seen in dogs (cherry eye)  her consultation fees were 3 times those of a regular vet but again worth every penny. I did learn from her that my letting my own (jack of all trades) vet operate on my cats eye wasnt a wise move at all. While thats exactly what my vet wanted to do - operate. Ultimately he didnt need the operation at all (as the specialist predicted). So paying for one quite expensive consultation saved me the cost of complicated surgery and more importantly, the trauma of the operation on the cat, and the aftercare which would have been very tough on this stressy cat. 

As far as I know you dont need a referral from your vet to bring your pet to a specialist vet, you could always just ring them (the specialist) and ask if a referral is necessary. Although it goes without saying having his whole medical history would help the specialist immensely.


----------



## tibbythecat (May 4, 2010)

Thanks all
I have sat phoning the vets, think i may have found one. I spoke to one of the vets there, he seemed to know loads about megacolon. Will speak to the other half to see what we should do. I reckon maybe take Dizzy tomorrow for a check up and to see what they offer.
Hobbs - as with your suggestion re raw food - do you think its a good time to make changes.
I did try them with some raw but they were not remotely interested. I didnt want to upset him even more by not giving him the food he likes. I will have to up his fat though.
Isnt it strange how food is low in fat when loads of cats are obess. 
Perhaps i should give them some supermarket own brands for a while, I just read the prize pouch has 5% fat whereas tescos finest is only 2%, the others being even lower than that. This might make him go!
xx


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

That sounds promising. Yes, take the cat and all your pieces of paper along to the new vet and see what they say. 

I only suggested raw as it is one way to feed a high meat easily digested diet that produces little output, which is what one half of the divided megacolon community is suggesting. Raw is also very high in moisture, which again is something you would need to help control constipation. And yes, if your vet agrees then I would make the change. It could be the best thing that has happened to your cat.

But it might also be that your new vet recommends a high fibre diet, in which case I would give him the food he likes, and add fibre to it in the form of pumpkin, psyllium husks (once the gut has cleared from his latest blockade) and water. 

But personally I think it is going to be a bit of trial and error to see what works for your cat. 

Ask the vet tomorrow about the different forms of laxatives there are and which one they would recommend.

Let us know how you get on!


----------



## tibbythecat (May 4, 2010)

Thanks so much...i've been so upset that you have all held me together.
The appointment is on Wednesday so my bloke can come and see whats going on. He was away last weekend so doesnt seem to pick up the importance of it all.
I will mention the raw diet to the vets too to see what they have to say. Hopefully Dizzy will be ok til at least them.
The vets said that they charge £41 consultation for the first visit but will give him a full examination (should hope so for that - hopefully it will be a case if you get what you pay for!)
Thanks again


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

I think he will be fine on the chicken/fish diet he is currently on with the lactulose till then. 

Personally, I would wait to see what the vet says in terms of diet. If they say that he should be on a high meat, low fibre diet and they don't mention raw, then I would. Perhaps say that you are aware that the bone ratio would maybe need to be adjusted to not bung your cat up too much. 

I am just flagging this up as many vets are anti-raw. Largely because they don't quite understand it but also because people who feed so-called raw, which is not done properly, which then like any other badly balanced food creates problems for cats. 

It may be worthwhile writing your questions down before you see the vets or the areas that you would like to have clarified. Happens all too often that one knows what one wants to say or ask beforehand and then one completely forgets.

PS: I think my vet charges about that for a consultation.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2010)

I would also get all the records/xrays from the previous vet so the new vet can see what has already been done.


----------



## tibbythecat (May 4, 2010)

Will be taking all the stuff with me

I have been on that yahoo site for cats with megacolon. Its so helpful...they all say - low fibre, high meat content. They have all been through this with their furry babies so i should think know so much more than these vets.

Sounds like constipation & megacolon are dealt with differently but the vets dont recognise this. Too much fiber surely increases bulk and will make the poops larger which is certainly not what Dizzy needs right now.

He looks more himselff today which is good. Think he is a but dehydrated so need to pump more water. Find thiis really hard - do the water business with the food and water bowls everywhere but not sure what else to do.

Hobbs, agree with what your saying about raw still and the moisture in it, will see what the vet says


----------



## tibbythecat (May 4, 2010)

Hello
Went to new vets earlier and all seemed good there. She appeared open minded. Dizzy had faeces in his colon but nothing that concerned her.

I explained what the forums had said and she didnt dismiss anything. She didnt exactly confirm what diet he should be on but said that there are two views on feeding more fiber or less fiber (which you all said). She did say that cats need more protein than fiber.

Its kinda our choice which way we go. I have also been on the site for megacolon cats who also advise to give less fiber so i think thats the way we are going to go.
I have ordered some laxatives (Miralax) from America which they all use and think its better than the lactolose that the vet suggests over here. (Its not available for use by vets in the UK buy the vet said she would take a look at it before we give it to him but certainly wasnt opposed to it).

Hobbs - she was fairly open minded about raw but again said its our choice. Think we will stick to the commercial brands for now though as we need to put medication in his food so need to make sure that he eats it. I know its a bit of a cop out but we dont feel like its time to introduce something else just yet.

I feel more positive about the whole thing now...i will do my best to make Dizzy healthy and happy again and thanks to you all for keeping me going xx


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

That's great news! :thumbup: I am so glad you have found a vet that you feel will be there for you and is understanding and helpful! 

Over time I would change his diet though to something that is more nourishing than his shredded meat foods that he has grown to like. And more fatty. Just give me a holler when you want to talk food!

For now get the meds in him and make him better!


----------



## tibbythecat (May 4, 2010)

Yes i will look to change his diet soon - at least i know where the specialist is now!! You are a cat star, Dizzy says thank you.

He will feel better soon, i'm determined to be able to advise people on this condition so they dont have to go through what Dizzy has been & going through.

Someone advised re butchers classic food - its not great but has more fat in. They said it was better than the normal supermarket food.
What i need is some food that i can plant medication in so it needs to be very very palatable. At the moment he has a dollop of Gourmet Solitaire which doesnt appear the best ingrediants but at least i know he will eat it.

xx


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Ah you are very welcome. Give him a big cuddle from me.

I am not sure I agree with the butcher's classic choice. According to the fish flavoured tins, this is what is inside: Meat And Animal Derivatives, Fish and Fish Derivatives (Haddock min. 4%). You are right, 5% fat - so loads more than you are feeding but not too high in protein (8.5%) - for the fish anyhow. 

Keep looking! 

He doesn't eat pate, does he (sorry I cannot remember )?


----------



## tibbythecat (May 4, 2010)

Yes i will look to change his diet soon - at least i know where the specialist is now!! You are a cat star, Dizzy says thank you.

He will feel better soon, i'm determined to be able to advise people on this condition so they dont have to go through what Dizzy has been & going through.

Someone advised re butchers classic food - its not great but has more fat in. They said it was better than the normal supermarket food.
What i need is some food that i can plant medication in so it needs to be very very palatable. At the moment he has a dollop of Gourmet Solitaire which doesnt appear the best ingrediants but at least i know he will eat it.

xx


----------



## tibbythecat (May 4, 2010)

No neither are too keen on pate.....i do try every so often but it just gets left.
Its so frustrating as they dont like the complete (good) foods and i just need him to eat and build himself up in case anything happens.
Whats a good protein percentage then? Im pretty good at looking for bad ingredients but the anaysis baffles me!


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

No clear guidelines but I was thinking more in terms of you wanting to feed a high protein diet. As a comparison, an adult mouse contains about 17% of protein, 5% of fat. 

You certainly can get higher protein food with better ingredients than the butchers classic.

The problem is that most of the fatty, high protein commercial wet foods are pate. That is partly the reason why I suggested raw.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

How is your poor paws doing? Loosening any?


----------



## tibbythecat (May 4, 2010)

Hello!

Dizzy is doing well (touch wood!), he went the vets on Wednesday and she said that he was pretty empty so obviously going the toilet ok.

We are changing his medication this weekend to something easier to administer from the USA (as advised on that mega colon site you suggested i look at).

He is becoming himself again which is all good. He is still skinny but thats something i'm working on. He doesnt eat as much as before but its pretty hot and neither is his sister so not too worried about that at the moment.

Gave him a litter raw chicken liver the other day - he wasnt sure about it but had a little bit which is a start! :thumbup:


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Excellent news - I am so pleased it seems to be working out ok at the minute.

You were thinking about miralax, right? I have come across that one the other day. It works a treat to prevent further impaction but does not so well when there already is a lot of poop to move. Apparently the lactulose is better in that case because it not only lubricates but also works on the muscles. 

What did the others say?

Oh go on Dizzy, put on some weight!


----------



## tibbythecat (May 4, 2010)

Everyone on the megacolon site say miralax is a miracle. My vet said to try it.
Think it works similar to lactulose but its like a powder that is tasteless and only 1/4 teaspoon is needed twice a day so will save us trying to get him to take the lactulose.

Just a worry as the lactulose is actually working (it doesnt on quite a few cats) and i dont want to upset things for the sake of it. There again he isnt keen on eating it in his food and is getting more stubborn each day (which i cant blame him, he tries his best but think he is getting tired of all the fuss). We tried to syringe it into his mouth but got worried about it going into his lungs.

Its trial and error but willing to listen to people opinions as they have been there and done it...hopefully it will be a miracle for Diz.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Well, sounds as though he might have reached his patience with lactulose by the time Miralax has shipped over from the US. Have you ordered it?


----------



## tibbythecat (May 4, 2010)

Yep got it now, it took 10 days to arrive and two large bottles are sitting on the kitchen table. Going to start on Sunday so im here to montior him for a few days (i've booked time off work to cat watch). Not sure how cos he will wanna poop outside and i cant follow him everywhere.
If it works then i will tell the world that it does!


----------



## tibbythecat (May 4, 2010)

Hi Hobbs, 
Appears that the miralax is working as they say (hope i havent tempted fate!)
Diz is much more himself and its easy to give him as its odourless and doesnt taste. I mix it with 1/4 tps of water and mix it with his food.
Its nice to have my little Dizzy back, missed him waking me up at 5am!!
Still trying with his weight increase, he looks better in himself so hopefully it will come with time.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Great news! I am so chuffed for you. He will put weight on over time I am sure. 

Keep us posted!


----------



## CAT1213 (Jul 3, 2012)

SooOO - here is the greatest thing that you will ever hear!!! A megacolon cat should be have a LOW residue diet (GRAIN FREE most important). There are a bunch of grain free cat foods - dry and wet. But most important you should give your cat MIRALAX EVERY DAY!!!!! This is a granule sold in stores for humans. This saved my poor megacolon kitty's life. I give her 1/4 teaspoon every day in a spoonful of wet food. Miralax is tasteless/odorless, and she doesn't know she is getting her medicine!!! Please try this. I would start by giving it two times a day and titrate until kitty's poo is soft and able to pass. I hope this helps. It was the best information that I and my kitty ever received.
CAT
OOoops! I just read all of the threads and it appears that you have already found the MIRACLE!! Just to let you know that you do not need to add water to the granules to put in kitty's food. Just mix the granules in the wet food. 
I hope that this note finds you and your kitty without any poo problems!


----------



## tibbythecat (May 4, 2010)

Hello 
Thanks for the update, i did indeed go down the miralax route & the low residue too, he has been very good and its been over 2 years.
All cats will be different but worth a try as its been a miracle for my Dizzy xxx


----------



## kristen1974 (Oct 23, 2013)

I have a 13 year old cat who has megacolon. I've tried everything to help alleviate his constipation over the years. Recently about 3 months ago I started giving him a bowl of chicken breast every day. I buy a bag of frozen precooked chunks and give him about 5 chunks a day. Since I started doing this he hasn't been constipated and pooing in the box 3 to 4 times a week. It's been a miracle for me so I thought I'd share this and maybe you can try this as chicken is great for them and it wouldn't hurt to try. I also want to mention he has been more active and playful since I've been giving him the chicken which I think is partly because he's not constipated anymore and also I think the chicken is good for them as they are not meant to eat cat food in nature. Hope this works for you.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

tibbythecat said:


> Hi Hobbs,
> Appears that the miralax is working as they say (hope i havent tempted fate!)
> Diz is much more himself and its easy to give him as its odourless and doesnt taste. I mix it with 1/4 tps of water and mix it with his food.
> Its nice to have my little Dizzy back, missed him waking me up at 5am!!
> Still trying with his weight increase, he looks better in himself so hopefully it will come with time.


Maybe I missed it but how much Miralax should I sprinkle on Pooh's food? Is it safe to give every other day or a couple of times a week?


----------

